# Tripp Trapp



## kokako (Feb 16, 2011)

*Tripp Trapp *

I built this with the help of a very able friend.

This is the best design for a high-chair that I've encountered. Instead of being enshrined in a wooden tower (or more likely plastic, these days…) back away from the table, the Trip Trapp brings the child to the table to share in the meal. It's also a lot less to clean!

Designed by Peter Opsvik in 1972: http://opsvik.no/index.asp

We had an original Tripp Trapp for our first child, and when the second arrived I decided to try to build one as my first real woodworking project. Not the best choice for a first project! All of the angles made it quite a challenge. It was especially hard to get SketchUp to deal with the half-round angled slots. I managed to do it, but I remember that Sketchup fought me the entire way. I even asked for help on several SkeketchUp forums and no one was able to figure it out.

What you see in the photos was meant as a prototype and is made out of re-cycled pine house framing. My plan was to make another from Rimu, but other projects beckon….

If you'd like to try to make one yourself, here is a link to the SketchUp model as far as I was able to take it:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5377065/TrippTrapp_v7.skp

Here is a pdf of the top slots:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5377065/TOP%20HOLES_v2.pdf

The Pdf owners manual that you can find online is also useful.

One of the photos below shows the jig we built to make the curved back rest parts. These were two thin 5mm stripps of plywood (ran through thicknesser) glued, and pressed into the jig.

I've also included a template I created from measuring off the real Trip Trapp of the holes at the top of the posts.

In the model you'll see I wanted a mortice and tenon for the foot connection, but that was a bit too ambitious. Next time!

Also: Tripp Trapps also have a bent band of wood to allow it to be used with children that can't sit up yet. I routed the holes for this but did not make one yet. Probably will require steam!


----------



## DogwoodTales (Jun 17, 2011)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Kewl! Wish I had seen this a few years back. Won't need another one for a while - like until I have grandchildren. But perhaps someone else I know may need one. Hmmm….


----------



## westerndf (Nov 8, 2009)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could send me the template as a PM? its kinda tough to see the numbers. Thanks


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


You should consider rounding off the corners of the seat and foot rest that stick out. I'm working on one now and set it up for my daughter to try out and see how she likes it. Getting off she went down the wide and scratched her back on the corner. I'll be making the seat back jig shortly to finish mine up. Could have used your diagram earlier, I based mine off a pic from amazon and went with a 60* angle which seems like it will work fine; your 73 off the original might be more refined.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


*This really makes sense!*

My daughter has two kids, the high chairs did last long enough, mostly plastic, and they were way too expensive!

*I would like the Sketch up file too! When I click on the link above I get a blank sheet!!*


----------



## kokako (Feb 16, 2011)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


send me your email address and I'll send you a bunch-o-files


----------



## kokako (Feb 16, 2011)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


our first was in since she could sit up… she still sits in it at every meal, doing homework at the table… she's seven now… very efficient use of some wood!


----------



## KSW (Feb 17, 2013)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since you guys started this thread etc. but I could really use that template too. Would you be able to send me that file? Or even post the numbers?


----------



## KSW (Feb 17, 2013)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


My little girl is 2 months now so I thought I would get a start on it!


----------



## KSW (Feb 17, 2013)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Got some nice walnut a year or two ago just waiting for a fun project like this


----------



## KSW (Feb 17, 2013)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Well, almost a year gone by. I finished the chair last winter but got busy with the farm. I thought you might be interested to see the finished chair. It should be in my "projects". Thanks for your help!


----------



## tonytiger (Feb 25, 2014)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Any chance you could send me the drawings for this chair?
I would really like to build this one for my new son!

Greetings from a Dutch guy in Argentina!


----------



## greggh (Jul 21, 2015)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Any chance you could send plans and/or templates? Grandma wants one of these for the new grand baby!

Many thanks!


----------



## Texans (Nov 29, 2015)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


This is a great project. I would like to have a clean copy of the dimensional drawing of the back rest - is there one available??


----------



## Wendybird (Feb 10, 2015)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


would you be willing to email me the plans? the sketchup won't work for me. Also the angles. My email is [email protected] Thank you. 
Also wondered if you guys think 3/4 cedar would be good for it? My table is cedar and I have leftover cedar from building it that I need to use before I move.


----------



## hellsbells (Apr 15, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hiya Kokako, that's a great chair. Would you send me the plans? Like a few others on here, I can't get the dropbox link to work. Cheers then!


----------



## owaring (Apr 18, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


love this, can't wait to have a go


----------



## owaring (Apr 18, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I'll DM you if you still us the site I'd love a copy of the files


----------



## Sakis82 (Jun 28, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


If your still using this site I was hoping you could msg me with the blown up version of the final sketch with the angles and the dims. its too blurry here.


----------



## bakergirl74 (Aug 27, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Kokako, this is exactly what I am looking for to begin a project for my grandchildren. Would you be kind enough to share your pattern with me? I am slightly visually impaired and it seems no matter how large i make the picture you have here, i cannot make out the measurements. Thank you very much.


----------



## kokako (Feb 16, 2011)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


As linked above: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5377065/TOP%20HOLES_v2.pdf


----------



## WoodLike (Oct 13, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Could you please send me the plans for the chair? I would really like to make it for my kids. Thanks.


----------



## kokako (Feb 16, 2011)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I have made no "plans" for this chair. All I have is the pdf file linked above that gives the layout of the slots for the back rest and the half-finished sketcup model linked to in the original post. look at those. With both of these, anyone should be able to build the chair.


----------



## Jc49er (Oct 23, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Love the chair! I'm having difficulty opening the sketch up file. Would you be willing to share it with me? Thanks!


----------



## Onesime (Mar 26, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I've got a daughter in December and I'd love to build her this chair.
Would you be so kind and send me the sketch up?
If you have some tips or the list of needdd specific tools, this would be as well much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance and contrat for the great job! The pictures looks great!!
Onésime

[email protected]


----------



## woodennickel (Feb 20, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Could you re-post the SketchUp files for this project? Want to try my hand at this soon.

Thanks


----------



## Spylo (Apr 24, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I am also interested in the measures, the file above is not available anymore.
Thanks


----------



## FandD (May 15, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi KoKaKo, I have been trying to find some good blueprints of this chairs for a while to make it for my 2 daughters… please if you can share the links or some photos with dimensions etc will be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## mania (May 30, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi! My father would love to build this chair for my daughter. Could I please ask you to send me files, as the dropox doesn't work for me? mrylka(at)gmail.com


----------



## Aprend8 (Jun 8, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hello kokako! The DropBox also doesn't work for me. Would you be so kind as to e-mail me those two files of the plans to dragonfly26(at)gmail.com? Thank you!


----------



## Andreas01 (Aug 10, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Kokako and other Lumberjocks who can help me with the following,

I'm interested in the SketchUp drawing and pdf files too, since I'm working on a TripTrap extension for a high table right now. Would anyone be willing to share these plans with me?

Thanks in advance!
Greetings, 
Andreas01


----------



## John133 (May 30, 2016)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Andreas01 and others… I posted a version of this chair in the projects gallery… a big "thank you" to kokako and others for paving the way. I also have a link to the SketchUp file I created which has the layout in it. Send me a message if you can't get it to work.


----------



## Andreas01 (Aug 10, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi John, thank you for sharing your project! I'm indeed in need of assistance with your SketchUp file, once downloaded, I got an errormessage, that unzipping can't be finished. Tried it a second time, but that didn't work as well. Hope you can help out. Thanks a lot!


----------



## mania (May 30, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi John! I can't write you a message cause I don't have 5 posts here. The link you have in your projects works! Thank you.


----------



## Wailingmilk (Sep 4, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'd like to request the sketchup file and the pdf, please. Going to try to make it happen for my 6 month old! Great post!

Will


----------



## cch (Jan 2, 2015)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


As all the others I am wondering if you could email me the plans for the chair. I've been looking for them for a while now and the links don't work for me either. My address is [email protected] ( the 0 in the address are the number 0 and not the letter o) Thanks


----------



## bauchener (Oct 17, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Like others, could I also have the plans or 3d model? My email address is [email protected] and i haven't posted 5 times yet to send a direct message. Thank you so much in advance!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## simon049 (Nov 14, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi Any chance you could send me the drawings for this chair? I would really like to build this one for my new son! [email protected]


----------



## doiron (Dec 14, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi - any chance I can get the plans emailed? The above links do not work.
[email protected]

Cheers,
Don


----------



## lsoni (Dec 16, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi, I tried to download the models but did not work.
Could you send me the files to [email protected]


----------



## XSalehu (Jan 15, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Could someone be able to send me the files ? PM me or direct send to :

kitron [@] gmx . fr

Thanks !


----------



## Akd (Jan 29, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I would love these for my two children. Please send me the plans


----------



## Akd (Jan 29, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...





> I would love these for my two children. Please send me the plans
> [email protected]
> 
> - Akd


----------



## kmeaz6 (Feb 21, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hey I would love to make these for my boys. Any chance I can get the plans emailed to me.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## MaryT (Sep 12, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hello Kokako!

Thank you very much for sharing this project!
I would appreciate it very much, if you could send the SketchUp file and any other docs or pics related to the chair you built to:
[email protected]

Thanks and warm hugs from Brazil!


----------



## Devo4040 (Dec 27, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I have tried the links in the thread and had no success… Anyone have a link to the original files that they could send? Tried sending a direct message and it won't let me because I'm a new user. Is someone had them and could message me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RemyMartin82 (Dec 29, 2018)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hello Kokako,

Inspired by your build I would like to make one myself as everybody else. Same as everybody else, I am unable to open the plans. If you would be so kind to send them I would be greatfull. Have a great 2019!


----------



## caos (Feb 19, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi - any chance I can get the plans emailed? The above links do not work.

[email protected]


----------



## Alibejali (Mar 27, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi- Im interested in making this for my sister. Can you share the files in an email? appreciate it! [email protected]


----------



## jesscfw (May 19, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Maybe this post is too old, but I cannot access the links with the patterns. Could you send them to me?


----------



## Cris2019 (Jun 6, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


hi kokako. Can you also mail me the files. [email protected]


----------



## Wailingmilk (Sep 4, 2017)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Could you share the files with me as well? I would greatly appreciate it.
email: [email protected]

Thanks for your time.


----------



## CharlesInVT (Aug 6, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I also would like the files if they are still available.

[email protected]

I imagine this is a nuisance for you, and I do apologize.


----------



## dominikh (Sep 23, 2019)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Is it possible to receive those files via mail?
Would be great: [email protected]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## konstantinos (Apr 12, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Could you please send me the plans for the chair? I would really like to make it for my kids. Thanks.


----------



## konstantinos (Apr 12, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Could you please send me the plans for the chair? I would really like to make it for my kids. Thanks.
[email protected]
- konstantinos


----------



## alice91 (Apr 19, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hello 
I'm also interested in the sketch up model and a pdf of the top slots - can anyone advise me on the best way to get these?
Thanks so much!


----------



## Tedruge (May 10, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Great looking project. To bad the links are broken. If anyone still has them I would lover to get a hold of the file. Cheers


----------



## Paul1883 (Jul 27, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


I have my first grandchild coming this spring and I would love to make a chair for them. can you send me the plans


----------



## Krtek9 (Oct 18, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Hi all - I found this post and signed up for lumberjocks just to be able to comment. This is great! But the plans links to dropbox are no longer active. Does anyone have a fresh link or is there a more recent post?


----------



## titousong (Dec 30, 2020)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


any chance to have the .pdf : titou.90 (at) gmail.com ???

thanks a lot, I tried to read on the .jpeg but not possible…


----------



## LokiM (Jan 11, 2021)

kokako said:


> *Tripp Trapp *
> 
> I built this with the help of a very able friend.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year! Would you kindly share the two files? The links are broken. I would like to build this for my daughter. Thanks so much. mitzi1000 (at) hotmail.com


----------

